# Drug Cocktail for Interstitial Cystitis



## pjwalsh72 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a clinic where a drug coctail was used for interstitial cystitis and I need to know how to code for it.  The cocktail consists of these 3 drugs

J1030 - Methylprednisolone acetate - 40 mg
J1644 - Heparin, 1,000 units
J1212 - RIMSO, 50 ml

My problem is that only 10 ml was used for the RIMSO and J1212 is for 50 ml.  How would this be coded?  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Is it a multi use vial?


----------

